

Who's hiring on the east coast? - djdwcu

I'm a recently laid-off developer in pa and was wondering if anyone knows of anyone looking for a python developer? Thanks a lot and have a great day!
======
jcr
On the first of every month, there's a "Who's Hiring?" post, and a
"Freelancer/Seeking Freelancer" post here on HN.

<https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4463689>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4463692>

------
ffumarola
Any samples of work? What part of PA? I might now a few...

